# wooden apple box from Nottawa Ontario



## RCO (Sep 27, 2021)

found this on the weekend at our local dump , someone had tossed it in a dumpster and had some junk in it . so I rescued it as I saw it had an old name on the side . 

I don't know much about who Lloyd Blackburn was but Nottawa Ontario is a tiny village near Collingwood Ontario . area is known for its apple trees and fresh produce . so would assume this box was used for apples at some point in time 

its in otherwise good condition , might use it to store bottles in as its a good size or re sell it


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 27, 2021)

RCO said:


> found this on the weekend at our local dump , someone had tossed it in a dumpster and had some junk in it . so I rescued it as I saw it had an old name on the side .
> 
> I don't know much about who Lloyd Blackburn was but Nottawa Ontario is a tiny village near Collingwood Ontario . area is known for its apple trees and fresh produce . so would assume this box was used for apples at some point in time
> 
> ...


Did it have a lid at one time? Nice save by the way!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Sep 27, 2021)

I was doing a barn reno/repair last week and there were a few local wooden fruit crates like this in the hay loft (filled with ACL's). I believe a lot of the fruit orchards had their own crates at the time and got repurposed for catch-alls.  Bottles appeared mid century.  Mainly I didn't trust the floor in that part of the loft to get a closer look, but of course it was customers property, and we still had a job to do...


----------



## Leep1660 (Jan 22, 2022)

Got a S.Koole Shanty Bay Apple crate just like it  above it is a Smarts Canning food crate out Collingwood (1890-1964)


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 23, 2022)

embe said:


> I was doing a barn reno/repair last week and there were a few local wooden fruit crates like this in the hay loft (filled with ACL's). I believe a lot of the fruit orchards had their own crates at the time and got repurposed for catch-alls.  Bottles appeared mid century.  Mainly I didn't trust the floor in that part of the loft to get a closer look, but of course it was customers property, and we still had a job to do...


Yeah I see a lot of those crates marked with local orchards' names.  I still see them in use at orchards sometimes too, so I wonder if they may have still been making them late into the 20th century.


----------

